# do I need two labels?



## maae10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Too piggyback on this thread, do I need two labels? One for the brand and one for the size, fabric etc..? Will my Cut & Sew place put the lable in for me? Will they charge me a lot?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: Cheap Labels*

They shouldn't. When I get my stuff relabeled, if I have 2 labels, my relabeling company only charges me for placing 1 label the space.

If you are working with a cut & sew, then I don't see why they would care how many labels you have in the neck. They have to sew it anyway!


----------



## maae10 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Labels*



Comin'OutSwingin said:


> They shouldn't. When I get my stuff relabeled, if I have 2 labels, my relabeling company only charges me for placing 1 label the space.
> 
> If you are working with a cut & sew, then I don't see why they would care how many labels you have in the neck. They have to sew it anyway!


Do I need two labels though? I could just put my logo and the shirt info on the same one.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Labels*



maae10 said:


> Do I need two labels though? I could just put my logo and the shirt info on the same one.


I believe you will also be required by law to put the country of origin, care instructions and some other things on the label.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, if you wanted, you could use 1 label.

It begins to get expensive, though if you add sizing to 1 label. You need a different label for each size!


----------



## maae10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Yes, if you wanted, you could use 1 label.
> 
> It begins to get expensive, though if you add sizing to 1 label. You need a different label for each size!


If I do 2 different labels I'll still need to have a different label for each size.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

If you want 2 different woven labels, then you are talking about 1 label with your logo/name and another one for your size, in EACH size. 

Or you can have 1 woven label in EACH size.

OR, you can have 1 woven label with your logo/name and a printed label with care instructions and sizing info. This is MUCH cheaper.

OR you can have 1 woven label with your logo/name AND care instructions and add a size tab! MUCH, MUCH CHEAPER!

www.nwtag.com


----------



## maae10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> If you want 2 different woven labels, then you are talking about 1 label with your logo/name and another one for your size, in EACH size.
> 
> Or you can have 1 woven label in EACH size.
> 
> ...


I see, or I can just have 1 woven label with your logo/name AND care instructions and put a size sticker on the shirt (or is that too cheapy) http://www.scottscodistributing.com...?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=P&Product_Code=SAMCSL


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I think just a size sticker is kind of cheap. Once the customer removes the sticker, it would be nice if there was still a place that had the size!

A size tab can be sewn in under your woven label, and like I said before, I don't think it should cost you any extra.


----------



## maae10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I think just a size sticker is kind of cheap. Once the customer removes the sticker, it would be nice if there was still a place that had the size!
> 
> A size tab can be sewn in under your woven label, and like I said before, I don't think it should cost you any extra.


Do you think I even need to go with a woven label? I'm selling them wholesale to T-shirt printers, would they rather woven labels or a cheaper price on the shirt? Where do I buy size tabs?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

You can get size tabs AND printed labels from the company that I linked to earlier:

www.nwtag.com

This just depends. If you are selling blanks to people that are going to use them to print on customers shirts, I say a printed label would do just fine!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think Greg pretty much covered it  I'd agree with all of the above.

Generally I prefer a woven label, but I imagine the printers would rather save the money. It can definitely add up to a lot, and wholesale blanks don't exactly have the best margins.

(put it this way: Alternative Apparel use woven labels. American Apparel, Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, Hanes, Port & Co., Jerico, and Anvil all use printed labels. Anvil labels are particularly cheap and nasty.)


----------



## maae10 (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for all your help guys, I appreciate it.


----------



## Dandoki (Sep 11, 2006)

The printed labels look kinda cool on darker shirts, par example, I saw a black tee with a white label printed inside it. How long do those labels usually last. The ones on my Hanes under-tees haven't faded thru four to five washes (I know, I'm lazy).

Dandoki


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Solmu said:


> (put it this way: Alternative Apparel use woven labels. American Apparel, Gildan, Fruit of the Loom, Hanes, Port & Co., Jerico, and Anvil all use printed labels. Anvil labels are particularly cheap and nasty.)


*facepalm* Geez... I haven't personally done any label stuff, and until just now I thought every time people were referring to 'printed' labels, they meant in the back of the shirt (and thus, tagless)!

Oi. Well, in my defense, I'm certain that the back-of-shirt labeling was referred to as 'printed labels' at least a few times; does this method go by any other name?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I just refer to it as "tagless"!


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> *facepalm* Geez... I haven't personally done any label stuff, and until just now I thought every time people were referring to 'printed' labels, they meant in the back of the shirt (and thus, tagless)!


Most of the time they probably are 

As Greg said, tagless is relatively unambiguous. I don't tend to refer to it as that though, as I still think of the printed label as a tag (which I guess it isn't really).

At any rate, you generally just need to guess from context.


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> OR you can have 1 woven label with your logo/name AND care instructions and add a size tab! MUCH, MUCH CHEAPER!


Bingo...You can usually get the size tabs in packs of 1000 for around 10-12 bucks.


----------

